# Heatpress wtihOUT the teflon coating?



## Kontagion (Nov 4, 2012)

Short and simple. Im wondering if anybody sells heat presses that doesn't have a teflon coating. Also, if i break the teflon off the cheap one i have now does anyone think it would still work?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hard to find presses without a coating. If you do, it will be a cheapo you probably wouldn't want to buy anyway because of reliability.

If the teflon has been damaged, you will run the risk of having temperature fluctuations; the non teflon area may run hotter. At that point buying a teflon bra will help.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

My Hix 16x20 doesn't have a "teflon coating," and I'm not sure any of their models do. It's just machine surfaced aluminum. You can add a teflon bra on the lower platen, which is a good idea anyway as it helps protects the rubber pad, which is more expensive and harder to replace.

You don't need teflon on the top (heated) platen, as you can always simply shift in a teflon sheet when you need it, and you don't need it for things like sublimating on hard surfaces. Teflon is also an insulator, so any time you use one on the heat surfaces you have to account for it in the heat setting. I'm assuming those presses, like the Geo Knight clamshells, that have the teflon coating make this adjustment internally.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why are you wanting no teflon?......


----------



## Kontagion (Nov 4, 2012)

because its extremely poisonous and every new study that comes out finds new reasons to avoid it. The most recent being that it causes heart failure. And those are based on average household exposure such as frying pans and low friction surfaces ect. . .


----------



## ROSP (Nov 24, 2012)

I think you may be misinformed on the Teflon part... Do you mean the Teflon fabric where you place the shirt or like Teflon pan coat?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

As I said, there are at least several Hix presses without the teflon coating. I'm sure there are several others, including many of the lower-cost presses imported from China.

As for the health effects, nearly all of these are at temperatures above what you're likely to be running your press at. But even then, if you don't eat the shirt you should be okay. It's ingesting the flakes that kills things. The fumes don't become an issue unless your press is running at 575 degrees or more, and properly functioning and operated presses don't.


----------



## aconcept (Jan 3, 2020)

Other than human concerns, heat presses with Teflon can kill birds. Teflon off gasses PTFE. I read a birdy post recently where a gal had 2 parakeets in same room with Heat Press. Did a quick transfer without thinking and the next morning both were dead. Doubtful this quick press job reached the 575 stated by the media. I accidently killed a McCaw years ago before we knew about Teflon. Water boiled out of teflon coated pot. That did get hot I am sure, but not the recent case for the parakeets. I am also looking for a large, swingaway without harmful off-gassing to protect my cherished parrot.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

I agree, get Teflon completely out of your household. If anyone's foolish enough to believe the opposite then watch Netflix's "The Devil We Know". DuPont are disgusting.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

It is wonderful to know HIX provides an option for those who wish to purge Teflon from the environment. So many things start as seeming great ideas to end up 50 years later as catastrophes such and asbestos, Teflon, Round-up, sunscreen and PLASTICS



Now, let's chat about EMF radiation! So many things out there that will aledgedly kill us, there simply no place to hide.


Now that you have offered the TEFLON press subject, I will choose a HIX over others because of TEFLON.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We can provide Hix and GeoKnight without the Teflon coating on the heating element.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

I purchased the TRANS PRO Select model from ProWorldInc.
Does this model have Teflon?
$1,585 to solve this problem by replacing with HIX auto-release equivalent.
Take trade-ins?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The TransPro Select does have a non stick coating. I am not sure if it is actually the Teflon (Dupont) product. However, we do not accept trade-ins unless it can be returned in like-new condition and in the original packaging. It probably would be best to try and sell it on a site such as Craigslist.
If you would like to discuss further please email. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## BJSPUTER (Oct 26, 2012)

GordonM said:


> My Hix 16x20 doesn't have a "teflon coating," and I'm not sure any of their models do. It's just machine surfaced aluminum. You can add a teflon bra on the lower platen, which is a good idea anyway as it helps protects the rubber pad, which is more expensive and harder to replace.
> 
> You don't need teflon on the top (heated) platen, as you can always simply shift in a teflon sheet when you need it, and you don't need it for things like sublimating on hard surfaces. Teflon is also an insulator, so any time you use one on the heat surfaces you have to account for it in the heat setting. I'm assuming those presses, like the Geo Knight clamshells, that have the teflon coating make this adjustment internally.


Mine either and it cost 2200 lol


----------

